# No data on vets - CF doesn't track hidden wounds



## old medic (17 Nov 2008)

No Data on vets 
Canadian Forces doesn't track hidden wounds
The CANADIAN PRESS 
17 November 2008



> HALIFAX -- The Canadian Forces is not tracking how many of its soldiers are suffering from service related hearing
> loss and traumatic brain trauma, two of the so-called signature injuries of the conflicts in Afghanistan and Iraq.
> The Defence Department doesn't have the systems working or in place to record the number of people returning
> from tours overseas who have identified hearing loss or brain injuries, giving them little sense as to the extent of
> ...


----------



## old medic (17 Nov 2008)

1st comment....

This looks alot like an article CP published back in April 2008.
Will we see them bring it up again in a few months ?

Apr 25, 2008
Tamara King
THE CANADIAN PRESS



> WINNIPEG–The Canadian military is considering whether to start screening soldiers for mild traumatic brain injuries upon their return from combat zones.
> 
> Sometimes called hidden head injuries, it's an issue that's been heating up in part because of the increasingly powerful roadside bombs and improvised explosive devices being used by insurgents in places like Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2008)

Well, if spokespeople are saying things like this ....


> A panel of experts is studying the issue within Canada's military, said Zamorski, "because we realized it's an issue that we didn't have great visibility or understanding of."





> "There's much room for improvement compared to what we're currently doing. It's a question of continually to push that this is an issue that we need to address."





> "The usefulness of that sort of data is to provide us with a track record as to changes in the patterns of injuries or illnesses,"





> ....  the Forces are in the process of trying to implement systems to collect data on brain injuries and hearing loss.  Tsekrekos says they plan on introducing new computerized audiometres possibly in the next few years that will create a digital record and help produce a Force-wide picture of hearing loss.  The military is also implementing a system to collect information on brain injuries used by the United States called the Joint Theatre Trauma Registry. Garber said the system should be up and running sometime next year ....



.... in most readers' minds, seven months is a reasonable follow-up period to see what's up - based on the last quote I listed, expect a reporter to call back, say, mid-February or March, maybe April.  

Now, how calendar time correlates with GOVERNMENT time is another issue ....  ;D

I also note the lead of the latest piece:


> "The Canadian Forces is not tracking how many of its soldiers are suffering from service related hearing loss and traumatic brain trauma, two of the so-called signature injuries of the conflicts in Afghanistan and Iraq."


instead of being, oh, I don't know....


> "The Canadian Forces is developing a system to track how many of its soldiers are suffering from service-related hearing loss and traumatic brain trauma...."


----------



## Armymedic (17 Nov 2008)

Oh, but they are....

But not specifically if they happen as a result of incidents in Afghanistan. 

Neat thing about hearing loss...exposure does not always induce instant loss. Just cause your ear drums were burst, doesn't mean you'll be deaf in retirement either.


----------



## Blakey (18 Feb 2009)

I have had a bit of tinnitus off and on in my left ear for about the last two years, that was something that was manageable.

For the past five months I've had a constant rining in my right ear 24/7 which, is much worse than the left and not so tolerable.

I went to the Base clinic and had a specialists appointment with an ENT and tried to explain to them that its like when you get a hearing test and you hear one of those high decibel sounds in the headset.

Most nights are spent staring at the ceiling waiting for exhaustion to take over, or a little bit of self medication. 

Both the MO and the ENT concur that it is most likely noise induced and the MO prescribed some sleep aids (thank god).

They both also suggested the 'white noise or soft music treatment but it really didn't seem to help, and the volume level that it would have to be turned up to is too loud for the wife.

Its not looking too well, from all accounts, this doesn't look like something that can be fixed but rather, managed to reduce the level. 

I still have an appointment for an MRI to rule out a tumor and another hearing test, hopefully something can be done.

As a side note, anyone have the same problem, how do you/did you deal with it?


----------



## Journeyman (18 Feb 2009)

"...traumatic brain trauma..."

Is this similar to bureaucratic brain trauma?  :brickwall:NDHQ

 ;D


----------



## GB (18 Feb 2009)

Cataract Kid said:
			
		

> I have had a bit of tinnitus off and on in my left ear for about the last two years, that was something that was manageable.
> 
> For the past five months I've had a constant rining in my right ear 24/7 which, is much worse than the left and not so tolerable.
> 
> ...



My wife suffers from tinnitus due to a motor vehicle accident 10 years ago.  Her noise is not sever and she has learned to live with it.  The problem is that after a while your brain thinks that the noise is normal and is suppose to be there and therefore never goes away even if the physical problem is healed.

There is a hearing aid type of device that her ENT specialist said she may have had to use if the noise became too bothersome. Apparently it sends different frequency noises into your ear in order to trick the brain from thinking that the regular noise is suppose to be there (not explaining it properly, not a doctor ;D).

I do not have all the info now but I can get it from my wife and send it to you.  The device was only successful 60-70% of the time but that was nearly 10 years ago when it was suggested to her the treatment may be better now.  Oh and at that time it was not covered by the OHIP in Ontario it was out of the patients pocket (approx $800 in 98-99).


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Feb 2009)

Ever since my incident if there is too much background noise I can't distinguish any single sound such as someone talking to me. Also miss things said if it is exclusively on my left side. I had a hearing test done by a VERY compotent medic (no not my 9er LMAO) and I came out with Slight loss in my left ear. However when I explained my issues she suggested seeing a specialist and eventually I will I think when I have some time ooh say in 2 years or so......  ;D


Now to the topic at hand the CF is well aware of my issues because I brought it up, and it is in med docs. How the media says it's not tracked well maybe not in a huge database but as a member I ensured it was tracked for me personally.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Feb 2009)

Tinnitus is now covered by VAC.   

After the bullet took my ear offf in '94, I have always complained about the ringing, with no help at all. 

I have put the process in.  Call VAC asap.  You will be entitled to the care, and the devices that can cancel the ringing.

It will help the sleep at night, and the hearing of people, so I hope!

dileas

tess


----------



## Blakey (18 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

GB, I think thats what they (MO/ENT) were talking about, I'll see how the MRI and third hearing test go.

tess, you bring up a good point and link which I had just finished reading after a quick check on google.
My 20 years are up in May and I plan on dropping in to the DVA office here on base prior to retiring (or going Pri Reserve).

BM, go see the specialist!

EDIT: My father went through one hell of a time back in or around 1979'ish after he retired after serving 22 years, most of which was as a Rad Op.

I hope I don't have to jump through too many firey hoops.


----------

